# Humichar & Humic DG CharX -



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

I emailed andersons to see what the difference was with these 2 products. Here was their response in case you were wondering.

"Thank you for your message. The two products are very similar. One is our Pro distribution sku and Humichar is our Ecommerce/Consumer sku. There is no need to activate the Biochar in either product. Please let us know if you have any further questions.

Thanks,
The Andersons Customer Service"

Can anybody elaborate on why the Biochar in either product does *NOT *need to be activated? I thought there was a thing that Biochar and Compost should be "activated".

Thanks.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

If incorporating biochar in to the soil profile then activate it. Broadcasting biochar on the soil surface does not need to be activated as it will pick up nutrients in the soil.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

Oh, great to know. Thank you.


----------

